# Hertfordshire ??



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

I know nobody has posted here yet, but i wondered if there was anyone in hertfordshire here ? Poppy is in desperate need of socialising, being deaf she is very vocal and barks, so im trying to get her used to being around other people and dogs, but so far she has never met another chihuahua! She doesnt bite, only barks, but id love for her to be able to bond with another chihuahua  xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Im in Herts cheshunt/broxbourne area, i think ive seen a few other members that are in herts on here maybe we could arrange a little meet


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

yes that would be lovely, im in rickmansworth but wiling to drive with poppy, lets hope we get a few more people writeing in here and it would be lovely to arrange a meet
xx


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

amyhedd said:


> I know nobody has posted here yet, but i wondered if there was anyone in hertfordshire here ? Poppy is in desperate need of socialising, being deaf she is very vocal and barks, so im trying to get her used to being around other people and dogs, but so far she has never met another chihuahua! She doesnt bite, only barks, but id love for her to be able to bond with another chihuahua  xx


I am in Berkshire not too far away from Hertfordshire....


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

it would be great to arrange a little get together, we could go somewhere central to everyone xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

well im in Cambridgshire,near Wisbech/ kings lynn! far from you all lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I would love to hear about your meet up.


----------



## riley_bum (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi I live in Stevenage and I'm looking for a friend for my dog Riley, would be good to meet up!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in bucks ,not far from Herts !


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi, I'm in Baldock and have just got my little chi Bailey, he hasn't had all his jabs yet so can't go out....can't wait til we can lol.

Joy xx


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

Well poppys very excited about meeting some new people  xx


----------



## Louisegow (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi. We are in St Albans. Anyone want to meet Sparky? He is 6 months old very friendly and well socialised. He loves other dogs. My husband can meet up in the week. We are normally on our boat in Berks at the weekend. There is a fantastic place for dogs at a place called Cookham where we have taken him a lot. There are lots of dogs there.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

im from cheshunt/broxbourne do you still want to meet


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

how about barcley park in hoddesdon. Its a big park with a big pond or some one else posted maybe southend ?????


----------

